# Stethoscope



## Weim<3 (May 17, 2010)

hey,
Im sure many of you have used a stethoscope to try hearing the puppies' heart beats.
Today my bitch could be 4 weeks pregnant, if she concieved.
Up until today, when trying to hear for heartbeats, all I have been able to hear is gut movement, bubbling and gurgling.
Just a moment ago, I tried again, this time more into the centre of her belly and i was astonished at a quick 'Tick tick tick tick' noise. The telly in the living room was muted so I could hear anything better, so it was for sure coming from her belly.
It wasn't so much a 'heartbeat' like you would hear from putting it to the dogs chest, was like i said, like fast ticking.

I don't have a clue what noise im suppose to be listening out for, so to those that have heard unborn pups heartbeats, does this sound atall promising?
:confused1:

Thanks in advance :001_cool:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

They do sound like a really quick tick tick tick, but you don't hear them at 4 weeks with a stethoscope :confused1: between 7 and 8 weeks is the norm :confused1:

It was probably something else you heard, sorry.


----------



## Weim<3 (May 17, 2010)

Been so impatient to find out if she is expecting or not, trying everything we can out :lol:

Have been researching sooo many websites, found quite a few now that say its possible to hear a puppys heartbeat between day 23-28 (or something along those lines) before something or rather thickens.
Dont want to use specific words, just incase i get them wrong and look like a numpty,:lol: but I think it was something like the uterus thickens.

Will try to find these websites to try and back me up so i don't feel like I'm going crazy :scared:

The noise was incredible, something I really weren't expecting atall. I thought it was coming from someone on the laptop keyboard, but apparently they werent typing.
Ever so bizarre.

Here we go, havent seen this site yet, but they mention hearing heartbeats by stethoscope at about 25 days 
http://www.purina.co.uk/Home/All+Ab...gnancy+and+Birth+Dog/Is+Your+Dog+Pregnant.htm

But thank you


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Ummmm... to be honest I really don't think its correct information on there... considering it is supposed to be a reliable site. You would be able to here them with a doppler at your vets or you can hire one from here Fit And Fertile range of Natural Health Care Products - Home . I'm not saying your bitch isn't pregnant, but I honestly don't think it is heart beats you are hearing, despite the sound you describe.
Are you having her scanned? She is at her prime now for an accurate (ish) head count at 4 weeks.


----------

